# Visit SA on tourist visa while Intra-comapny permit is being processed ?



## sam2222 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi There,

I have spent most of the past 18 months in South Africa as my GF lives there. I have been traveling on 90 day permits. 

I have just successfully applied for my intra company visa transfer and will find out the outcome at the end of February. 

I have my passport and want to travel back to SA during this period, i don't think there will be an issue at customs. But when i return to the uk to collect my new visa ( if accepted) i will be traveling back to SA shortly after within the 90 day period. will this cause an issue ? as they will see I've been in SA during the processing period of the intra company transfer.

Regards


----------



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't know the answer (sorry) but wondered how long you were out of SA between each 90 day visits? We want to spend as often as we can in SA on tourist visa's but not sure if there is a time limit between visits.


----------



## sam2222 (Jan 23, 2015)

Sedge63 said:


> I don't know the answer (sorry) but wondered how long you were out of SA between each 90 day visits? We want to spend as often as we can in SA on tourist visa's but not sure if there is a time limit between visits.



Hi,

The minumin time I spent was 2 days I think. Normally about 1 week tho. I always went back to UK apart from once, I went on a 2 week cruise


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

@Sam2222

The general rule is that they stop processing the application if you take the passport. SA House in London have made some concessions in the past but only in extreme circumstances. The best advice would be to wait during the visa application and come to SA for longer on a valid ICT visa.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

sam2222 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have spent most of the past 18 months in South Africa as my GF lives there. I have been traveling on 90 day permits.
> 
> ...


Hi sam2222, 

As you have submitted your application already through the SAHC in London and they have handed back your passport (as they are currently doing at the moment), you are more than welcome to travel anywhere on your passport until the outcome (hopefully positive), when you will need your passport to collect your visa. 

There will be no problem issuing the new ICT visa into your passport, when you still have "valid" days left on your visitor's visa. The exit stamp in your passport will render the 90 days visitor's completed.


----------

